# Horse Names



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

charmer...or baby charmer...or charm-boy

haha!


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

lol the horse Im looking at getting is names Sweet Pea lol


----------



## lizard13 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Big breath lol*

well you could look at my barn if you would like i havethem all listed right there but here they are:
Joey
Colt
Rebel
Red 
Justice
Skip 
Keenio
Dixie
Sassy
Lacy
Goldie
Jewel
Spirit
Penny
whew! yep thats all of them and like i said their pictures are on my barns page.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll go barn names, not registered names. 

Khoda
Justice
Shai (pronouced Shy)
Blue
Brianna
Rythm
Maiden
Roxy
Rina
Surf
Khandi

And my moms are:

Lady
Cotton
DoubleDip
Snowdrift
Reverly
Khaper
Khara


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

OK im home lol.
I will say the ones that i can remember. Take a seat this could take a while. BTW these are paddock names.

Genie
Genies filly (foal)
Princess (black)
Princess filly (foal)
Roxy (about to have another foal any day)
Roxy filly (foal)
Dolly
Dolly's sister
Honeycomb
Cindy
Cindy filly (foal)
Chelsea
Chelsea colt (foal)
Lady
Hott Shott
Captin
Axel
Gidgee (stallion)
Evita
Pebbles
Chyanne
Ebony
Jinx
Maggie
Princess (brown)
Princess filly (foal)
Sissy
Bandit
Heidi
JD
Boomer
Holly
Sassy
Buddy
Tammie
Tim Tam
Curly Sue
Teddy
Ballerina
Black Ice

That will do cant be bothered lol.

XX


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Mine are... 
Penny and Shea (pronunced SHAY).


----------



## BraideeMyBaby (Aug 22, 2008)

My horses name is Braidee (pernounced Bray-d)


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

Sonny,- is my (lease) boy the others at the barn are Dooley, Cajun, Erica, Rio, Bo, Generator, Billy, Sassy, too many to remember them all!!!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Mine are 
Luke the Duke (Luke)
Vandys Dakota Babe (Babe)
Katiescarlett (Katie)
Daisy Duke (Daisy)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Justin and Boo!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Stína (blah, i hava a love-hate relationship with that name) prounounced Steenah
And Asi, thats well prounounced ahsih :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pistol, Black, Blue, Riley, Beauty, Blue, and Style


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

Gangsta
Jasmine
Wrangler (co-owned with my roomie)
Scarlet
Bri
Booger
Simba


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Swoop - show name Lorian's Uruk-hai

Chippen
Chip
Chari
Bear
Thunder
Phoenix (stallion)
Chelsea(phoenix baby) 
Impy
Wilamena
Diamond
Sierra
and there are some others but i cant remember them yet, i just moved to my new barn last week


----------



## chenay412 (Aug 26, 2008)

Greetings!!!

I have a 15 year old APHA gelding.

His registered name is Painted Mesa. 

We call him Snickers.

I have had him since he was 5 months old. He came with the name "Rebel" but it was obvious from the start he was far from a rebel!!! lol

But he did look like a giant Snickers bar....

So...

Snickers he became!!!


----------



## CremelloCowboy (Aug 14, 2008)

Mine are:

Babes (Cremello Quarter Horse Mare In My Barn Pictures)

Pride (Chestnut 1/4 Morgan, 1/4 Arab and 1/2 Quarter Horse, Mare) (mine and my cousins horse)

Razz (Fleabitten Grey Arabian registered name El Shahlizar, Gelding) (mine and my grandpas horse)

Niah pronounced Neeah (Bay with 4 white socks and a stripe, 1/2 Clydesdale 1/2 Quarter Horse, Mare) (mine and my girlfriends horse)


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Dixie - Grade Belgian

PJ - Grade Paint

Ernie -Morgan/QH Cross

Knox - Morgan/QH Cross

Flicka - Morgan/QH Cross
(haha. they're just really sturdy, trustworthy horses. Imfamous throughout the area.)

Bonita Estrellita(Nita) - QH. I think she should be QH/Morgan, but she's registered, so whatever. *shrugs*

NU Little Lena (Flair) - QH

Ruby Bar Red(Corona) - QH

Haha, yeah, I am aware that lots of that is unnecessary. LOL :lol:


----------



## dame_wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Where's Da Whiskey AKA Koda - Foundation Appaloosa


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Dumas & Twister Both are QH geldings


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

Charles and Skye


----------



## Impressive Berlin (Aug 8, 2008)

*Horse names*

I have two horses and their names are Berlin and Rally


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

my brats...
Athena, or the-the or babe
Playboy, or Prettyboy or play

The rest of em
Toby
Cinder
Bella
Malabar 
Mountain
Tuff
Isabelle
Duke
Raja
Nick
Nelly
Mia
Eagle
Cammie
Gordo
Rio
Shadow
Comet
Dollie
Max
Heavy and colt, Tomahawk
Annie
Charlie
Anelle
Petri
Neela, or NeNe
Snafu
Five
Bud
Libby
Hunter
Robin 
Genie
Rose, or Rosiecheeks


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are mine (Barn Names)

Boys

Beau
Boon
Dillon
Aden

Girls

Tika
Tana
Que
Kita


----------



## olivertwist1 (Oct 27, 2008)

oliver twist as he was known or his proper name was noblino, merlin, jethro and ceasar


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have Gem, Vega, and Montana


----------



## servinator (Oct 13, 2008)

Ruthie - 18yo Saddlebred mare
Rusty - 15yo Appendix gelding
Alyson Springs (Jenny) - 9yo TB (A granddaughter of Alydar)
Annie - 2yo Paint (Tobiano) filly


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine are:

JC registered: Pleasure Princess 
Barn name: Nani
Shows Under: Princess Nani

JC registered: Witch Doctor Six
Barn name: Herbie
Shows Under: In the Dark


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Gypsy is mine! 

But here are the names of all the horses at the barn, maybe you can see a pattern 

Queen Gracie
Ebony
Goldie
Sunny 
Benny
Bunny 
Monie 
Ris-kay 
Zapp 
Fena


----------



## Royal Freckles (Oct 7, 2008)

I have:

Mr Royal Freckles aka Freckles 23yo reg QH
Dreamer 8yo grade paint
Nobs Freckles Peppy aka Hotrod 10yo reg QH
Dorothys Easy Magic aka Magic 6yo reg Paint


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My guy's registered name is Cache Dawn Taxes :???: I call him Cobalt.


----------



## kelly84 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have 4 horses

Annika 
Dude
Hero
Indi (is our new 6month old filly- pictured she is clydiex so cute!!)


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ive finally seen a pic  i think indi suits her. 

i have 4 horses as well

jarred
possum
cougar
& introducing, poppy or gypsy i havent decided yet  kelly, seeing as you didnt use the name gypsy i still have it on my list. i cant decide between the two any more. i had a look at her pedigree and she has the name gypsy 3 times in 4 generations. so gypsy would fit too


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Ike
Sienna
Jack
Nick
Bob
Boomer
Thunder


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

His registered Dutch name is Tjitse, everyone just calls him TJ.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

These are mine:
Denny
Dobe
Koda
Sis
Flash
Olen (mini burro)
Buck (passed away) 
Jet (sold)

These are the rest at my Dad's place:
Pokey
Nester
Tiny (Belgian Mule)
Big John (percheron)
Steph (percheron)
Flipper (TB)
Big 'Nuff
2 QH mules with no names


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

We have:
pilgrim 
boo
traveler


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

LM Poco Freckle Face -Chloe
Angel Leaguer- April


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

I didn't name these horses, but these were mine:

BJ
Dixie Chick


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

We have Storm Kite Buster aka Joshua (Josh, Joshie, Bud, Buddy, Bubby, Sweet Pea, etc.)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My mare is Calypso. A mix between finding something that related to my favorite movies as well as make her as sound as big as she is. Was quite fitting I thought.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

TB's:
Cheyenne Autumn, aka Chey
Renaissance Spring, aka Ren (JC name Count the Copper)

haffy/welsh cob:
Imagine That, aka Summer

Arab Pony:
CheyAuts Starlit Firefly, aka Calista

Arabians:
Braveheart W, aka Braveheart
Golebica, aka Spring

Grade rescue boy:
Impulsive Decision, aka Pulse

Mini Donkeys:
CheyAuts Earl E Gift, aka Earl
CheyAuts Believe in Karma, aka Karma

Miniatures:
CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire, aka Solitaire
CheyAuts Perfect Attraction, aka Sierra
VFG El Arlequin, aka Spin
Lot-A-Dot Queen, aka Confetti
Mini Magic's Sugar Baby, aka Sage
Late Attraction by Cochise, aka Tracker
C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti, aka Chianti
CheyAuts Star Spangled Tucker, aka Tucker
Chili Pepper, aka Chili
Tura's Cruise Control, aka Cruiser
Mini Magic's Lady Casino, aka Casi
HRK Kates Chocolat Creme de Coco, aka Cocoa
Goodsells Buckaroo Golden Girl, aka Dazzle
Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys, aka Ruby
TCM Midnight Blues, aka Midnight
Concho Cassanova, aka Concho


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

My horses name is Ziggy. =]


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine:
Sawyers Casinova AKA Dixie.

The Others:
Texoma Jitters AKA Tex.:twisted:
coming soon Stormy not too sure what her Registered name is yet.:lol:


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

mine is Lost My Sock-Beautiful


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

My horses...
Lets Go Dancing aka Bailey
Evolution aka Evo
Lovebug aka Honey

Previous horses...
April Fools aka April 
JD
Beer (he was a horse I looked after for my cousin... we called him Bear instead lol)
Bob
Angel


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

(the infamous) Velvet (Velvet Dakota King)
Cowgirl (Boot Scoot n Beaver)
Outlaw
Moonshine
Scarlet
Patches
Baby Doll (Prissy's Baby Doll)
Nasama
Rowdy
Big Mary
Jumbo Shrimp (Rowdy Jumbo Shrimp)


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

My gang is:
Miniatures
THS Midnight Storm Chasin Gypsy aka Chasepony
THS Midnight Gypsys Alabater Rose aka Piper (for sale)
THS Gypsy Star of the North aka Star (for sale)
THS Kant Touch This aka Skiddles
Alleluia Midnight Mist aka Ally
Little Kings Hello Bucks (name pending) aka Aremis
Raccoon Run Phoenix Feather aka Little Man- 28 inches tall
From the Heart Dream Girl aka Chloe
Frosty Midnight Star aka Sully
Miniature Shetlands
J & S Estates Gypsy Rose aka Goatgirl


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh gosh, I've got 2 and I'm tryig to go down to one! I don't how you guys find the time to dedicate 100% of your attention on multiple horses. Between riding and showing I think the one is more than enough!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Gypsy/Gypsy Dancer

Chase/Chaseford Charisma

Raine/Tralissa Esperanza

Fenda/Fenda II

Breeze/Fantasia XCII

Luca/Puntal V

Willow/Nightmare


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Sally is my horse's name


----------



## MissB (Nov 28, 2008)

*My mule Millie is "Millicent Rosetotheoccasion"*

*Percheron mare is "Laverne" part of a team called*
* "Laverne and Shirley"*

*Appendix QH is "Eternal Dun Sun" aka "GAGE"*

*Haflinger gelding's whole registered name is "Ari"*

*My favorite name is "Scandalmonger" Scandal for short.*
*One day I hope to have a horse to give that name to.*


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

My QH filly is.... MV POKEY HONTUS aka Lily. When I bought her they were calling her Pokey.......really did not fit her at all lol


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are the horse at my barn, but I don't own them.

Dottie (med pinto welshx pony mare)
Tucker (med dappled grey welsh pony gelding)
Strawberry ( chestnut appendix mare)
River - (large pinto pony mare)
Katana - (blue roan dutch warmblood/tb mare)
Skittles (blue roan welsh/th gelding)
Freddy (chestnut sabino tb gelding)
Gameboy (bay hanoverian gelding)
King (grey hanoverian gelding)
Chris (bay tb gelding)
Romeo (chestnut tb gelding)
Nantucket (bay hanoverian/tb gelding)
Anya (curly/qh mare)
Maxie (roan appendix mare)
Rikki (grey qh gelding)
Traveler (bay tb gelding)
Lola (grey welsh pony mare)
Irish (dark bay tb gelding)
Boo (grey tb gelding)
Sherwin (strawberry roan welsh gelding)


----------



## JimmysSlave (Dec 1, 2008)

His Racename is Hidden Destiny (Stink name eh) AKA Jimmy. I wanted to call him either Jimbo Jones - after the delinquient on The Simpsons, or C'mon Jimmy. But alas, his then owner had the final say and Hidden Destiny he became...


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

heres my gurls names.....

cherokee- cherry
sunshine-shine
baby red-red
dreamer


----------



## brittany (Nov 9, 2008)

1. Champagne's Cowboy *Pending* -aka "Buttermilk"/"Cowboy"
2. "Auggie"
3. Heaven's Last Rain *Pending* -aka "Heaven"


----------



## pleasurehorse11 (Dec 1, 2008)

Barn name
- Sammy or SCHMAMMY w/e you feel like callin her lol


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

My horses names are:
King 
Monty
Buddy
DJ
Leo
Tequila
Strykker


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

My horses reg. name is "It's The Sandman" aka Sandy.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine are
Jet's Native Showoff
Xena's Eternal Mount
Top Spot's Flashdance
Brandy
Taz
Explosive Devil a.k.a. Booger
Pargi
Jackson (my lil donkey)


----------



## ditzydoo (Jul 23, 2008)

my lot are:
S.C Ginga boy a.k.a Craig
S.C ditzy doo a.k.a Dayo (craig and dayo are related)
J.Ks Chital a.k.a tally
and
Mangaatua Hokey Pokey a.k.a hokey


----------



## AftonPhenomenon (Dec 28, 2008)

Afton Phenomenon A.K.A Tommi


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Lizzy Jet Olena


barn name : Lizzy


----------



## ace6 (Dec 16, 2008)

mine at the barn are
Kiss My Ace aka ace.. paint
Sugur Ray silver ..tb
granny...qh
bucky.... walker


----------



## CiscoKidd (Dec 5, 2008)

Cisco Kidd (Cisco)

and my mom's horse is Teddy.


----------



## jackknifehollowluver (Dec 31, 2008)

My personal ones are Pete (2 yr. old gelding), Oreo (6 yr. old gelding), Beauty (8 yr.old mare), and Bella (6 yr.old mare). Oreo was my first horse ever... not counting ponies, and Pete is just a sweet baby, Beauty is my pleasure/ trail/ show horse... not counting speed, and Bella is my Sped/ Drill team horse. If you want to see pics of them go to jackknifehollow.com


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine are 
zippos behind bars (outlaw)
champion of dorrance (champ)


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

mine are 
lightning- mr thunderbolt
rebel - sparkys little rebel
colby-jp colby


----------

